# Applet signiert, nur: wo ist die Sicherheitsfrage?



## Founder (3. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nach Tagen mühsamen Suchens weiß ich jetzt, wie man Applets zertifiziert und habe nun mein erstes Applet erfolgreich mit einem Thawte-Zertifikat signiert (wenn auch nur die Freemail-Version), bzw. das betreffende JAR-Archiv.

Aber: Wenn das Applet im Browser gestartet wird, erscheint keine Sicherheitsfrage für den Benutzer, wie es sonst der Fall bei signierten Applets ist.

Was fehlt mir noch? Ich bin sicher, dass das Applet jetzt einwandfrei signiert ist, denn eine Abfrage mit "Jarsigner" zeigt eindeutig das erforderliche "smk" neben der Klasse in dem JAR-Archiv.

Liegt es am HTML-Code? Der sieht bei mir etwa so aus:



```
<applet code="MeinApplet2.class" archives="MA2.jar" width=300 height=300></applet>
```


Viele Grüße,


Founder.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

nö, Thawte ist eben bei allen Browsern als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft...


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nö, Thawte ist eben bei allen Browsern als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft...



Ne echt jetzt? Was kostet ein Zertifikat von Thawte?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

$149

http://www.thawte.com/


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2005)

uh, doch ein ganzer brocken  .

Thx!


----------



## Founder (3. Aug 2005)

Ich hab's kostenlos bekommen, weil es nur die Freemail-Version ist. Aber woran kann's denn nun liegen?


----------



## Founder (3. Aug 2005)

Könnte es daran liegen, dass die benutzte Klasse keine main-Methode hat?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

nein

es liegt daran, dass es mit einem zertifikat signiert wurde, das von einer vertrauenswürdigen ca stammt


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2005)

Du hast noch nicht geschrieben, ob das Applet funktioniert.
Lässt es sich starten, anzeigen etc?
Bin in den Tags für das Applet über das gestolpert:

```
archives="MA2.jar"
```
Es sollte _archive_ heißen. War das nur ein Tippfehler?


----------



## Founder (3. Aug 2005)

100 Punkte, L-extron-X!!!!!!!


----------

